# Upgrading from Hario Slim



## Alalsacienne (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello,

Since my Dualit grinder adjustment dial was damaged, I've been using a Hario Slim mill to grind for espresso (using a Rancilio Sylvia). I've carried on with the Dualit for brewed coffee, although it's not going to last many more months. I think the time has come to move on!

I'd like to find an electric grinder ideally for under £200, which can cope with espresso better than the Hario. If it's a specialist espresso grinder, that would be ok as I could probably start using the Hario for the coarser grinding - it'd be a little less time-consuming than what I'm currently having to do!

Does anyone have any advice? I'm happy buying second-hand if need be.

Thanks...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mignon would pair with the Silvia nicely - one went on the 'for sale' thread last week for under £200 - went in a flash. If you are willing to consider ex-commercial, your options widen.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Above is good advise

If you havent already , this thread is a great starting point for research

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money

Pop back and ask any questions after you have read it...


----------



## Alalsacienne (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. I guess I'll just have to keep an eye on the forum, and try to spot something going second-hand!


----------

